# Advices on hardline air setup much needed



## Arhythmic (Sep 30, 2006)

Hello! 

I'm planning to build an air system for my '84 Grand Prix but I would like to step my game up and to build a hardline setup in the trunk.
I already have a kit that I bought from AAC (2 x 480 Viairs, 1/2" lines, 8 valves, etc.) and I would really need a few pointers on how and what I can use to start building it 
Any advice or picture is very welcome!

Thank you in advance! :thumbsup:

A.


----------



## Arhythmic (Sep 30, 2006)

Can I use copper plumbing fittings to run 200psi?


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

i'd look for higher pressure fittings..

i used brass watts tubing fittings(for water) and they all ended up leaking except one over a peroid of a month i just replaced them with DOT approved alkon brass PTC fittings


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

I may just be a back yard lowrider builder, but I buy the 3/8 brake lines at the auto parts store that are premade to certain lengths. You can buy a fairly cheap bender, and a flare kit, and go to it. It is easy for a "back yard" builder like me because I can get everything I need at the hardware store and auto parts store. The stainless brake lines will polish up like chrome with a little elbow grease, and the brass flare fittings will polish up real nice on a buffing wheel.


----------



## Simplicity (Jan 15, 2006)

Do you own, or have access, to a bender, and a flaring tool?

I use Copper a lot with JIC flared nutz and collars. Work really well.
Copper can easily handle 200 psi, if your flares are tight.


----------



## Arhythmic (Sep 30, 2006)

Thank you for your answers! 
Simplicity, are you using the 1/2" I.D. copper tubing (commercial grade "L" code I suppose)? I would not like to create a "bottleneck" in the system with 3/8" tubing...
And, are those JIC connectors really about 30$ each? :shocked:
Thanks again!


----------



## Simplicity (Jan 15, 2006)

1/2" can be expensive, but not that much. Where did you see that?


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

i jsut used compression fittings. they work fine as long as you got enough meat in there for a good bite on it. so you dont wana trim your line to much.

i ran all 1/2 OD soft copper from the hard ware shop and polished that shit with some steel wool 

i run my system at 235-250


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

3onthetree said:


> I may just be a back yard lowrider builder, but I buy the 3/8 brake lines at the auto parts store that are premade to certain lengths. You can buy a fairly cheap bender, and a flare kit, and go to it. It is easy for a "back yard" builder like me because I can get everything I need at the hardware store and auto parts store. The stainless brake lines will polish up like chrome with a little elbow grease, and the brass flare fittings will polish up real nice on a buffing wheel.


 I agree with homie. That's what I did and have no problem. I even chromed my hard lines. Make sure to use the inverted flare fittings when trying to screw into tank or compressor. That's what I did when I redid my setup on my 6, 3 years ago. And still holding.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Any pics on hard lined set ups?:x:


----------



## Simplicity (Jan 15, 2006)

I will start with a CTS thats been posted many times, but still looks good.


----------



## DTA (May 23, 2002)

in the process of switching everything over to stainless.. all tubing and fittings 5/8".... everything you would ever need is here http://www.swagelok.com/ . very expensive but very worth it for a custom setup.


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

heres mine i did this year


----------



## Simplicity (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## Arhythmic (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks a lot for the pics! Those setups are really splendid! :thumbsup:
I need to step my game up! 
By the way what kind of benders are you guys using? A regular hand model like that one : http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/300-Series-Lever-Benders ?
And is stainless that insanely expensive?

Thanks again!


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

i used a 12 dollar jobby from princes auto. worked for me


----------



## Simplicity (Jan 15, 2006)

Stainless tubbing isn't overly expensive. But the fittings can be.


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

anyone use copper "L" tubing for air ride ?


----------



## Matthew1689 (Feb 7, 2012)

Where did you see that?


----------

